# Mice got my mystery mix!!1



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I live on the ground floor of an apartment and am constantly fighting a battle with insects and mice. I get them out once I find them, but a mouse found my breeder mystery mix of kitten food and chewed a hole in the bag. Mouse germs really freak me out and I want to get new food, but noticed the food posts are all about adult cat food. Nova's 8 weeks and I think that means she should still be on kitten food. Any recommendations for mixes?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Babies need a higher fat content because they are growing, so any high quality kitten food should be okay. I've read on here that people use Royal Canin baby cat/kitten. I personally don't like it because of the fillers. I don't feed any of my animals anything with corn, wheat or animal by-products. 

I like Innova Cat and Kitten Dry Cat and Kitten Food in a mix. It has high protein, so I like to use it in a mix to avoid problems. The ingredients are really good.

Turkey, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Potatoes, Eggs, Barley, Chicken Fat, Rice, Flaxseed, Natural Flavors, Herring, Apples, Carrots, Herring Oil, Cranberries, Cottage Cheese, Sunflower Oil, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Alfalfa Sprouts, Pumpkin, DL Methionine, Direct-Fed Microbials, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Vitamins/Minerals.

Crude Protein (min) 36%
Crude Fat (min) 20%
Crude Fiber (max) 2.5%
Moisture (max) 10%
Linoleic Acid (Omega-6 Fatty Acid) (min) 3.6%
Vitamin E (min) 300IU/kg
Taurine (min) 0.3%
Magnesium (max) 0.1%
Total Microorganisms (min) 90000000 CFU/lb

Calorie Content:
4,008 kcal/kg
517 kcal/cup

Innova and Blue Buffalo are the only pet foods I use on any of my animals (other than Authority Sensitive Solutions Cat Food)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Contact the breeder and find out what's in the mix.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ditto what Larry said. Ask the breeder what the food is. Hopefully she is not one of those breeders who keeps the mix a secret so she can try and sell you more food. :evil:


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, she wants me to buy her secret mix. I already did that. I really want to feed something where I know what's in it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't believe that the breeder won't tell you what's in the mix, that's just wrong. When ever I sell a baby or rehome any hedgie, I always send along 3 - 4 weeks of food for free and put a label on the bag listing all the foods in the mix.

Do you mind if I ask who the breeder is?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, I send food home too and label the bag as to what it is. 

Post a picture and maybe we can figure it out.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

See Nancy? You taught me well! lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

nikki said:


> See Nancy? You taught me well! lol


Heehee


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I would. I've filled my camera with pics of things I've sewn and my hedgie... but can't find the link cable!!!! I'm borrowing a camera tomorrow. I saw some of the bags in her closet though and suspect they're not so great foods anyways. I will send them!


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm charging my camera now! I found the link cable, but I have picked up some of the blue buffalo kitten food and some innova kitten food. I'll mix it with the remaining mystery mix and see if that works.


----------

